# Phrag Sorcerer's Apprentice x wallisii



## dustywoman (Oct 19, 2006)

This is a phrag that I bought from Heather last year. I think it is only the second phrag that I've bloomed. I love this one with it's colors, spots, and twisty petals. It was fun to watch it open. 












Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Heather (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh! Nice to see it bloom for you, Susan! 
Excellent!!


----------



## Kyle (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm impressed with the amount of red in to for having no besseae.


----------



## cdub (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh that is sooo much cooler than my plain old sorceror's apprentice. Nice!


----------



## littlefrog (Oct 19, 2006)

Kyle said:


> I'm impressed with the amount of red in to for having no besseae.


 Sorcerer's Appprentice can be quite red, actually. Well, red in a vinicolor paph kind of way, not in the besseae way. Most of that is from sargentianum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 19, 2006)

I love the spots inside the pouch!


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

This one has a name....I'm thinking...thinking...

Lucy...thinking...Roberts? Oh....I better look it up huh? 
Hrm...I looked it up, no dice but I think it is Lucy Roberts. I think it's a pirate name. Sounds like anyway. I'm tired, it's 4am and I'm on this silly forum. If I'm wrong y'all can make me walk the plant...I mean plank!  

(darn that habitual typing!) :rollhappy:


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 20, 2006)

very nice !!!


----------



## phrag guy (Oct 20, 2006)

You were close Lucy Robbins. Nice flower


----------



## Heather (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks Russell...I'm not good at thinking about grex's at 4am, I guess.


----------



## Gilda (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nice !!:clap: :clap:


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 20, 2006)

NICE CROSS!!! I like non besseae crosses...yes sargentianum does impart the red but many times it is overlooked by judges


----------



## Gideon (Oct 21, 2006)

Very nice cross, something I'd add to my collection...mind you, I'd add anything


----------

